# invisible.ink gets some new visible ink! lol



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

In the process








Finished product. Definitely not your typical memorial tattoo but I wanted a happy tattoo with stars because Shane was the shining star in my life. However, there is a tear drop coming off one of the stars on the bottom to signify the pain of my loss. And the tattoo is also on the left side: over my heart.

(Special thanks to Mindy! <3)


----------

